# Hello there everybody :)



## Lama (Jul 10, 2007)

:grin: Hi! =D>

As you can probably see I am happy to have found this site! 

I hope I can be of some use to all you who need some editing... 

I'll be posting some of my own stuff up to- I am super excited to see if anyone actually reads it... 

HAPPY WRITING TO ALL ](*,)


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm a little confused as to why "the head bashing" symbol is supposed to represent happiness, I'm baffled.

Anyhow, I was happy to find the site also, as I'm sure every member is.

Welcome the the forums!!


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey hey, Lama! Welcome to the forum! enjoy! :]


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2007)

Triquediqual said:


> I'm a little confused as to why "the head bashing" symbol is supposed to represent happiness, I'm baffled.
> 
> Anyhow, I was happy to find the site also, as I'm sure every member is.
> 
> Welcome the the forums!!


 
Have you never been to a heavy metal gig?


----------



## Lama (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ha ha*

Ha ha- thanks for asking about the head bashing thing. 

Mostly I am new to this forum thing and therefore really had no clue what I was doing when I picked it BUT there was also a deep philisophical reason behind this slightly strange choice. 

Don't you ever feel like you're bashing your head against a wall when you're writing a story? I do!!

But I like Baron's take on it. :joker:


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 10, 2007)

Can I speak to your parents please? I need to tell them to ring the Psychiatrist and their son is hurting oneself.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

This forum is a breeding ground of inept white trash.

If you're a cynic.

Otherwise, bash on.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

She's a woman, Lucas.


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 10, 2007)

German Voodoo said:


> bash on.



If Lama has a boyfriend, he wouldn't be telling her to bash on, but Bash In. Just a thought. :-\"

EDIT: Sorry bout the gender issue.


----------



## CroZ (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Have fun.


----------



## Aurasheild (Jul 10, 2007)

Enjoy the forum kk


----------



## Shinn (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.


----------

